# Hagstrom Accessories and Pick Ups.



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi all,

I have a Hagstrom Viking guitar which is awesome beyond awesomeness and i will be buried cuddling it.

But, beyond a hard case, i cannot find any spares for it anywhere. There is a tremar version which must fit but can i find a seller? Can i buggery.

Also, I want to upgrade the pots and pups. Any recommendations? I play and all around mix i would play jazz as much as metal so a brilliant all-round high performing pup set would be good. It uses humbuckers.

TIA.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

If you fancy spending a bit of cash.............try Gibson's Burstbusters, or perhaps Bare Knuckles.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks man, I had kind of given up on this thread TBH.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> Thanks man, I had kind of given up on this thread TBH.


No worries! Whilst I've seen the brand I don' know much about it but I assume if you have a humbucking pickup in, Burstbusters will fit - I have one in the bridge of my LP.

http://store.gibson.com/Products/Pickups-and-Electronics.aspx?Page=2

I've got Bareknuckles in my L5, bridge and neck;

http://www.bareknucklepickups.co.uk/main/pickups.php?cat=humbuckers&sub=vintage&pickup=stormy_monday

And Lindy Frahlin's (who also do Humbuckers) in my Tele - watch the video's;

http://www.fralinpickups.com/

Hope this helps but don't shell out any wonga until you know exactly what will fit............. :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> If you fancy spending a bit of cash.............try Gibson's Burstbusters, or perhaps Bare Knuckles.


"Who y'gonna call?! Burstbursters!" 
They're Burstbuckers or possibly Burstbucker Pros - either way the latter is standard kit on new Les Paul Standards. I personally am not a fan and expect better for nearly £190 for a set - the Classic 57 is nice, was (is?) standard kit in the 335 and other things. I did put a Burstbucker into the neck of an Epiphone Dot, along with a Rio Grande Texas Humbucker and they were much better in a semi-hollow guitar than an LP. I had Seymour Pearly Gates in my Les Paul which was LOVELY and sadly missed. I've personally not tried a set of BKs, but would like to. Seymours seem to represent the best VFM IMO TBH (any more abbrev's?) and there's a lot of choice too. If they did a Fender WRHB clone, I'd have one tomorrow for my Tele Custom. I'm assuming your Hagstrom is a kinda Gibson style in which case you will want a standard humbucker with 50mm spacing, but measure it in case it's F (for Fender) spaced.

Pots - depends really. I personally prefer 500K for HBs, but some like 1 MOhm. Don't put 250Ks in as these are really for single coils. If you buy 4 conductor pickups, there's no reason why they can't be wired up with pull-push pots to split the coils/reverse phasing etc, giving you lots of options. I'm also assuming you have a far-eastern Hag rather than a vintage Swede so you might find that a CTS pot (as found in Gibsons and whatnot) is too big to go through the hole drilled for the original pot, but Alpha stuff is worth looking at. Always worth having a look at www.axesrus.com for parts.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

johnnyguitar said:


> "Who y'gonna call?! Burstbursters!"
> They're Burstbuckers or possibly Burstbucker Pros - either way the latter is standard kit on new Les Paul Standards. I personally am not a fan and expect better for nearly £190 for a set - the Classic 57 is nice, was (is?) standard kit in the 335 and other things. I did put a Burstbucker into the neck of an Epiphone Dot, along with a Rio Grande Texas Humbucker and they were much better in a semi-hollow guitar than an LP. I had Seymour Pearly Gates in my Les Paul which was LOVELY and sadly missed. I've personally not tried a set of BKs, but would like to. Seymours seem to represent the best VFM IMO TBH (any more abbrev's?) and there's a lot of choice too. If they did a Fender WRHB clone, I'd have one tomorrow for my Tele Custom. I'm assuming your Hagstrom is a kinda Gibson style in which case you will want a standard humbucker with 50mm spacing, but measure it in case it's F (for Fender) spaced.
> 
> Pots - depends really. I personally prefer 500K for HBs, but some like 1 MOhm. Don't put 250Ks in as these are really for single coils. If you buy 4 conductor pickups, there's no reason why they can't be wired up with pull-push pots to split the coils/reverse phasing etc, giving you lots of options. I'm also assuming you have a far-eastern Hag rather than a vintage Swede so you might find that a CTS pot (as found in Gibsons and whatnot) is too big to go through the hole drilled for the original pot, but Alpha stuff is worth looking at. Always worth having a look at www.axesrus.com for parts.


Eeeek..............I cant beleive I typed Burstbusters twice!!!!!


----------

